# Its been a while!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Thought Id share some photos of my poodles - haven't been around much lately!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love that blue. 

hope all is well!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Poodles are so beautiful!
Great pictures!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Love the blue too and the photo of the two playing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Where ya been? Glad to hear from you. How are the pups doing with their showing (sorry if that's the wrong terminology).


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Where ya been? Glad to hear from you. How are the pups doing with their showing (sorry if that's the wrong terminology).


Lots has been going on..finished grad school, bought a house, got married!

The white poodle is the one who was showing. He is now a Grand Champion and shaved down into a pet trim with blue puffs to celebrate his retirement from the show ring. Woo hoo! We are dabbling in agility a bit now.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow! Congrats on all that! You have been quite busy. I guess those are all good excuses for not being here! LOL!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrads on the championship. They are beautiful


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

love the pics! And congrats on Tiger being a G Ch now!


----------

